# Which version of FreeBSD?



## geordiejohn (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello,

I am currently running linux ultimate edition 3.0 but I want to give freebsd FreeBSD a go to see if I prefer it. I am using an Acer Aspire 5536 laptop but I am a bit confused about whether to use amd64 or ia64? I would be thankful for any help.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2012)

IA64 is for Itanium type processors, use AMD64.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Itanium


----------



## geordiejohn (Jan 24, 2012)

thank you very much SirDice.


----------

